# Bildkommentare & Smileys



## Digicat (11. Juli 2007)

Servus Joachim

Schreibe hin und wieder etwas zu den Fotos der User im Album, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das manche Smileys nicht angezeigt werden  

Kann man das vielleicht beheben, hab mich so an die Smileys gewöhnt  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bildkommentare & Smileys*

ich schau es mir an - das Album ist im Grunde eine seperate Software, die "nur" auf Forumsdaten zugreift...

Aber ich denke da was machen zu können ...


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bildkommentare & Smileys*

Guten Morgen Joachim

Das wäre ganz nett von dir  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bildkommentare & Smileys*

Ja, ich denke mal das da nur ne Pfadangabe fehlt - nur wo und wohin muss ich noch nachsehen...


----------

